# Dead TiVo Bolt - Recommendations?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

TiVo Bolt Black (original drive) started showing the TiVo logo on screen, and then all four lights blinking rapidly. According to posts on this forum, the hard drive is likely dead. First, if anyone thinks there might be something else wrong with the TiVo or I should try something to fix it, let me know!

Second, a know from a few years ago this was the recommended replacement/upgrade drive for a Bolt:

https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Portable-External-Photography-STDR4000100/dp/B00ZTRXFBA

Is this still the best recommended even after 2-3 years? Is there another recommended one? I'm looking for anythung 3Tb or higher. In short, what's the best replacement for a 3TB original drive?

Also, the Bolt is only 1.5 years old, and I bought direct from TiVo. Even without the extended warranty, anyone have much luck asking TiVo to replace/repair it? 1.5 years is pretty sure for a TiVo to die.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Are you on a monthly or annual subscription (as vs. All-In)? If so, TiVo's continual care warranty covers the box. Otherwise, I still would call TiVo customer support and plead the young age of the box, and see if TiVo will throw you a deal--it sometimes will.

The often-recommended replacement drive for the box: the Toshiba 2.5" 3GB drive, model MQ03ABB300. Toshiba MQ03ABB300 3.0TB 2.5-inch 15.0mm SATA... at MacSales.com Also available at Newegg and Amazon, amongst other locations.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

TivoRocks193 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Seagate-Portable-External-Photography-STDR4000100/dp/B00ZTRXFBA
> 
> Is this still the best recommended even after 2-3 years? Is there another recommended one? I'm looking for anythung 3Tb or higher. In short, what's the best replacement for a 3TB original drive?


I think that external has the 4TB SMR drive which sometimes works but usually not. I'd use an external 3.5 in an enclosure, Sata to Sata from the Bolt motherboard. Other than that the original model 3TB is probably the best option, there are some WD 2.5 drives that are pulls from external drives that can work but can't buy them direct from WD, only from people who pulled them from the externals and I don't know the model number of those externals.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

I had the four flashing lights...a hardware failure, they said. My Bolt+ was roughly 19 months old...they shipped a replacement for $49. Just know that everything they ship comes with the new Tivo Experience interface. Two shipping options...the $49 was firvme to send defective unit to them first. Otherwise, the advance ship is where they charge you $499 and ship overnight...you use the shipping box to return your unit...and they credit you minus the $49.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

garyprud said:


> I had the four flashing lights...a hardware failure, they said. My Bolt+ was roughly 19 months old...they shipped a replacement for $49. Just know that everything they ship comes with the new Tivo Experience interface. Two shipping options...the $49 was firvme to send defective unit to them first. Otherwise, the advance ship is where they charge you $499 and ship overnight...you use the shipping box to return your unit...and they credit you minus the $49.


Thank you for sharing recent experiences--good to know what might be a possibility.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Thank you for sharing recent experiences--good to know what might be a possibility.


$129 for the Toshiba HD is a good price point if the $49 TiVo replacement does not work out. HD swaps in a Bolt is easy once you get the cover off.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I called TiVo and first they offered me $149 for replacement, then when I mentioned the young age of the box, they said $79, and finally when I explicitly asked for the $49 rate (long pause on hold) they gave it to me for $49.

While I could change the hard drive myself, lot easier to do the warranty replacement, especially if something besides the hard drive is dead.

Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Thanks everyone! I called TiVo and first they offered me $149 for replacement, then when I mentioned the young age of the box, they said $79, and finally when I explicitly asked for the $49 rate (long pause on hold) they gave it to me for $49.
> 
> While I could change the hard drive myself, lot easier to do the warranty replacement, especially if something besides the hard drive is dead.
> 
> Thanks for all the tips!


Good for you! And now that you mention it, I think that one or more people had mentioned earlier here 3 different rates, going down as yours did in the course of the conversation. TiVo aiming to please!


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

2.5" hard drives suck. Too many compromises. I just ran a regular SATA cable out the back to a hard drive that's sitting on the shelf behind my Bolt. It's powered from an external power supply similar to the one that came with this kit. I just ran across a dead Tivo and will pull the guts from it and put the Bolt guts in it - I'll be able to put the hard drive in there to and use the case fan from it (with the hard drive power supply) and remove the problem plagued one from the Bolt. I'll finally have the ideal Bolt that Tivo should have built.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Also, the Bolt is only 1.5 years old, and I bought direct from TiVo. Even without the extended warranty, anyone have much luck asking TiVo to replace/repair it? 1.5 years is pretty sure for a TiVo to die.


Our (second) Bolt is just about a year old and starting to act up. All apps go missing and require a power cycle to get them back. Also get a black screen on several recordings. History give NO indication as to why the show was not correctly recorded. Also, Tivo "Support" is absolutely horrible.

Toss it and get a Roku or Smart TV with Sling TV, You Tube TV or Playstation Vue. They offer rock solid local and premium channels and in-the-cloud DVR options. With the YouTube TV service, you get 6 accounts with their own DVR accounts that can be watched from anywhere. Try that on a Tivo. Also, no more crossing your fingers hoping that the show will record correctly or that the hardware (hard drive) will not fail.


----------



## threeeyedtoad (Jan 11, 2008)

Brief addition to the conversation: My 1.75 year old TiVo Bolt suffered a similar failure over the weekend - on bootup, several seconds of black, followed by the TiVo logo for about 1 second, repeat. I looked over the posts here, concluded it was likely the HD (2.5" drives really seem like a poor choice for this purpose), and then decided to contact TiVo support. The script was nearly exactly what TiVoRocks193 describes, EXCEPT when I got to the part after I explicitly asked for the $49 rate (the part when I was on hold for a long time), they came back and offered to send me a replacement Bolt FOR FREE. I suspect that we're in the range of systemic HD failures across the product line, and TiVo is likely aiming to avoid a class action.

DON'T accept the $149 offer. DON'T accept the $79 offer. And now, perhaps, DON'T accept the $49 offer either.



TivoRocks193 said:


> Thanks everyone! I called TiVo and first they offered me $149 for replacement, then when I mentioned the young age of the box, they said $79, and finally when I explicitly asked for the $49 rate (long pause on hold) they gave it to me for $49.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Daviator00 said:


> Our (second) Bolt is just about a year old and starting to act up. All apps go missing and require a power cycle to get them back. Also get a black screen on several recordings. History give NO indication as to why the show was not correctly recorded. Also, Tivo "Support" is absolutely horrible.
> 
> Toss it and get a Roku or Smart TV with Sling TV, You Tube TV or Playstation Vue. They offer rock solid local and premium channels and in-the-cloud DVR options. With the YouTube TV service, you get 6 accounts with their own DVR accounts that can be watched from anywhere. Try that on a Tivo. Also, no more crossing your fingers hoping that the show will record correctly or that the hardware (hard drive) will not fail.


Cloud DVR FF/Rew sucks. 
And even if you pay for commercial free, not all Cloud DVR allows FF through commercials (and commercial skip does not exist)

My #1 reason for getting a Tivo was to skip commercials. #2 was to stop paying mo box and DVR fees.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

Tony_T said:


> Cloud DVR FF/Rew sucks.
> And even if you pay for commercial free, not all Cloud DVR allows FF through commercials (and commercial skip does not exist)
> 
> My #1 reason for getting a Tivo was to skip commercials. #2 was to stop paying mo box and DVR fees.


Pretty much sums it up. Streaming / cloud DVR solutions can't match local storage for FF/Rew/Pause. They also require connectivity and if you stop paying for the service your recordings aren't accessible.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

…and w/Hulu Live, if you need more that 50 hrs of storage (less than a 500g drive), then that'll cost extra.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

Tony_T said:


> Cloud DVR FF/Rew sucks.
> And even if you pay for commercial free, not all Cloud DVR allows FF through commercials (and commercial skip does not exist)
> 
> My #1 reason for getting a Tivo was to skip commercials. #2 was to stop paying mo box and DVR fees.


So far, YouTube TV is much more solid than my Tivo has been. And yes, I can skip commercials on YouTube TV. Tivo fails to record shows with NO indication as to why and now I have to use the back and forward buttons several times to get my stream apps to appear. Tivo is also VERY finicky about OTA channels. Their support staff is absolutely useless, even after escalation they continue to just lie and make up answers.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

When I looked at the Live TV/DVR streaming services, I didn't try YouTubeTV. Maybe I'll give it a try as a comparison to Tivo (BTW, in a year I've only missed one recording with my Tivo Bolt, but I use cable, not OTA)


----------



## Thundercock (Apr 16, 2017)

+1 on the four flashing lights hitting Bolt+ tonight. Think it is an epidemic?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Daviator00 said:


> Our (second) Bolt is just about a year old and starting to act up. All apps go missing and require a power cycle to get them back. Also get a black screen on several recordings. History give NO indication as to why the show was not correctly recorded. Also, Tivo "Support" is absolutely horrible.
> 
> Toss it and get a Roku or Smart TV with Sling TV, You Tube TV or Playstation Vue. They offer rock solid local and premium channels and in-the-cloud DVR options. With the YouTube TV service, you get 6 accounts with their own DVR accounts that can be watched from anywhere. Try that on a Tivo. Also, no more crossing your fingers hoping that the show will record correctly or that the hardware (hard drive) will not fail.


They still have outages. Sling TV, YouTube TV, and the PS Vue have all had outages. While my Bolts still record everything properly each day. They have been as reliable for recordings as my Roamios, Premieres and other TiVos in the past.

In seventeen years of using TiVos, I can count on two hands the number of missed recordings I've had.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> They still have outages. Sling TV, YouTube TV, and the PS Vue have all had outages. While my Bolts still record everything properly each day. They have been as reliable for recordings as my Roamios, Premieres and other TiVos in the past.
> 
> In seventeen years of using TiVos, I can count on two hands the number of missed recordings I've had.


In less than one year we are soon to be on our 3rd Bolt (4th of you count the one the sent us for no reason and then demanded payment). I can count on both hands *and* both feet how many programs have NOT been recorded in the past two months alone. Now I cannot access my apps or use the search as the menus do not respond.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Daviator00 said:


> In less than one year we are soon to be on our 3rd Bolt (4th of you count the one the sent us for no reason and then demanded payment). I can count on both hands *and* both feet how many programs have NOT been recorded in the past two months alone. Now I cannot access my apps or use the search as the menus do not respond.


Maybe it has to do with the area? I'm in a large metropolitan area. And things seem to get updated quickly. So missed recordings are extremely rare.


----------



## Daviator00 (Dec 5, 2017)

aaronwt said:


> Maybe it has to do with the area? I'm in a large metropolitan area. And things seem to get updated quickly. So missed recordings are extremely rare.


I'm in the Philly burbs, a very large metro area. I think the hardware is a lot of it. I think the QC is very poor for the devices. Our first box was buggy and was replaced within a month. Our second box was better but never seemed "perfect". Now it's failing too.

As I've stated before, Tivo's "support" is absolutely dismal and their "Executive Relations Team" is not much better. They too simply lie when they reach the end of their script. Even when you ]point out that they keep contradicting themselves the continue to dig a deeper hole.


----------



## cjmdriver (Sep 7, 2015)

Our Bolt+ 3T just died. Getting all the lights flashing. 
Seattle area on Comcast.
2 years old this month.


----------



## koaltech (Aug 19, 2006)

My Bolt+ 3TB died just now...WTF


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

After 35 years in electronics I think the small case/high heat is killing a lot of drives. The air input and exit are close so some exiting warm air goes in. I suggest an external usb fan (less than $20) blowing on the bolt that is up on feet risers and perhaps taking off the Cable Card Cover. Refer to Bolt cooling threads...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

koaltech said:


> My Bolt+ 3TB died just now...WTF


Absent other suggestions from people here, before you might go out and purchase a replacement (of whatever type), speak with TiVo customer support and see if, in light of the circumstances, it might throw you a sweetheart deal--it has done that (it always is good to make a good case for that: how good a TiVo customer you are, for how long, etc.).

Of course, if you're within the product warranty period (including any purchased extended warranty period, as well as extended by any credit card on the purchase), follow up on that.


----------



## cjmdriver (Sep 7, 2015)

Contacted TiVo and because we bought the All-in service plan, instead of a monthly or yearly subscription, we are NOT eligible for the Continual Care Warranty... 
They replaced our box for the $80+tax.

So, if our box dies every 2 years, here is the break even compared to the less expensive replacement cost but more expensive subscription cost.


```
TiVo Service Plans        All-in Service    running total    Yearly Service    running total    Monthly Service    running total
    Year 1     $550          $150          $180     
    Year 2             $150      $300      $180      $360
Replacement box         $80      $630      $50      $350      $50      $410
    Year 3             $150      $500      $180      $590
    Year 4             $150      $650      $180      $770
Replacement box         $80      $710      $50      $700      $50      $820
    Year 5             $150      $850      $180      $1,000
    Year 6             $150      $1,000      $180      $1,180
Replacement box         $80      $790      $50      $1,050      $50      $1,230
```



> Continual Care Warranty
> 
> TiVo's Continual Care warranty covers your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio for the uninterrupted duration of your monthly or annual TiVo service subscription. With Continual Care protection, we'll send you a replacement box at no charge if your TiVo BOLT or TiVo Roamio needs repair within the first 90 days from your date of purchase.* After 90 days, you'll receive a replacement box for just $49.00.**
> 
> ...


----------



## Donaldbyrd (Nov 28, 2018)

Mine died after 1 year 59 days, to quote tivo customer service. They first told me it would be $175 for them to send me a refurbished box, when I said i am not paying that they dropped it to $49, I then told them to cancel the service. I was transferred to the retention unit and after a very long hold was told they will send the refurbished box for no charge. This is my first experience with Tivo and from what I have read on the internet it seems they used to have a good product but a lot of unhappy customers over the bolt


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

XIBM said:


> After 35 years in electronics I think the small case/high heat is killing a lot of drives. The air input and exit are close so some exiting warm air goes in. I suggest an external usb fan (less than $20) blowing on the bolt that is up on feet risers and perhaps taking off the Cable Card Cover. Refer to Bolt cooling threads...


How or why did they design the Bolt to be so small and bad with heat exchange? Seems like would've been easy to figure this out.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

My guess is the sales/look overcame the engineering requirements.


----------



## cjmdriver (Sep 7, 2015)

Got our replacement unit. FYI: Didn't come with a new remote control.

Also, the UI is all different. 

TiVo f'd up and got rid of what was a fairly unique style for the Guide and went with the same annoying layout that all the other devices use. That Guide style was one of the things that made TiVo so much better than other products.

The left arrow no longer goes back! That has been how I use this thing for so many years. Why take away functionality that was so simple and easy. Ugh!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Works on a Bolt also: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> How or why did they design the Bolt to be so small and bad with heat exchange? Seems like would've been easy to figure this out.


Not to restart the discussion, but I don't agree with the proposition. I think the heat design might be better than the Roamio. The laptop drives generate less heat to start with, and the exit fan is a better idea than the internal fan that pushes air across stuff in the Roamio side to side. I think a fan blowing air up at the Bolt is going to be at cross purposes with the exit fan and is a bad idea. Putting the Bolt up a bit to lower the backpressure on the fan I can see, probably better than the crease in the case.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The basic Bolt design depends on blowing hot air down through the bottom of the unit and sucking up cold air through a few other small holes in the bottom. The basic Roamio side-to-side model is a little better, but not by much. The CPUs that both models use really need a fully-ventilated case like the Plus or Pro models.

In both cases it's a terrible design. You can get fancy with laptop coolers or other solutions that cost more than the TiVo, but my personal answer is to just rip the top off and let them breathe.


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

XIBM said:


> My guess is the sales/look overcame the engineering requirements.


I think the hump is meant to improve cooling, but with the overall design of the case, fan size, heatsink, and locations it just doesn't work. The external USB fan helps, but removing the cable card cover made the biggest improvement on mine.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Anotherpyr said:


> I think the hump is meant to improve cooling, but with the overall design of the case, fan size, heatsink, and locations it just doesn't work. The external USB fan helps, but removing the cable card cover made the biggest improvement on mine.


Interesting. I just ripped the top off and I get temps around 35C, but that's pretty drastic for most folks.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

ggieseke said:


> Interesting. I just ripped the top off and I get temps around 35C, but that's pretty drastic for most folks.


Doesn't that pretty much bork the cooling design? The fan pulls air from the holes in the bottom across the tuner and the cable card and over the chip heat sink, and up and over the hard drive. I imagine the different number of holes are sized for those heat sources. If you take the cable card cover off, and the top too, then you are basically just letting ambient air do it with no movement. And the temp display is just the chip and not the tuner and cable card, which are the biggest heat sources.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Take the cover off. Buy a fan (like https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWH4FL4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ). Set on low, it will cool down your TiVo quite a bit. Even with the cover on I can drop the temperature 10C on a Roamio.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

elorimer said:


> Doesn't that pretty much bork the cooling design? The fan pulls air from the holes in the bottom across the tuner and the cable card and over the chip heat sink, and up and over the hard drive. I imagine the different number of holes are sized for those heat sources. If you take the cable card cover off, and the top too, then you are basically just letting ambient air do it with no movement. And the temp display is just the chip and not the tuner and cable card, which are the biggest heat sources.


Ambient seems to work fine, at least with both units configured for OTA and the house at 75F. My basic Roamio has been running that way for several years, and my white Bolt hasn't had the top on since I got it a few months ago. The tuners on both run at about 38C. The main heat sink is 43C on the Roamio and 45C on the Bolt. I don't think the tiny factory fans move enough air to matter with the cover on or off.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

elorimer said:


> Not to restart the discussion, but I don't agree with the proposition. I think the heat design might be better than the Roamio. The laptop drives generate less heat to start with, and the exit fan is a better idea than the internal fan that pushes air across stuff in the Roamio side to side. I think a fan blowing air up at the Bolt is going to be at cross purposes with the exit fan and is a bad idea. Putting the Bolt up a bit to lower the backpressure on the fan I can see, probably better than the crease in the case.


This is why I have a fan under my Bolt that sucks air out of the Bolt vent in the left rear area. Bolt runs at about 43c..


----------

